# Roof Water flow issue



## gottodo1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey Guys, 
         A few weeks ago we had a real rain storm and I identified what I thought was a slight roof water flow issue in the roof transition from the house to the garage. That's the photo labeled Water Issue.jpg 

I am now painting my siding but I went to paint some of the siding below that weird roof pitch and the bottoms of all the boards in a nice line below the roof water flow problem are rotted out and match the water flow seen in Water Issue. I'm not doing diddly about it this winter but for next year what is the best course of action? I thought about adding flashing so the water ran further away from the house then fell down at that spot... maybe that'd fix it but I don't know.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 8, 2016)

Some plans just don't work. The lower roof should have extended further sideways to catch the end of the valley above. Now all you can do is a short gutter and downspout.


----------



## havasu (Nov 8, 2016)

Continue the gutter and have them include a splash diverter.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 8, 2016)

havasu said:


> Continue the gutter and have them include a splash diverter.



Continue up the rake?


----------



## havasu (Nov 8, 2016)

Yep, but just a foot or two. 

An easier way might also be to use the "L" channel under the shingles at an angle to divert the flow of water.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 8, 2016)

Pretty hard to flash in a valley, it does end where the two roofs meet. But yes just 1 foot level, over sized gutter or with splash guard on the outside.


----------



## gottodo1 (Nov 9, 2016)

I actually hadn't thought about continuing the roof over. I don't hate the gutter idea but it'll sure look dumb. I'll think about it this winter and figure out which I want to do. Thanks for the thought guys!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2016)

You could build wedge between the two on the angle of the valley, say from about 1 foot up the rack to the lower roof and continue the valley.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 19, 2016)

Are you sure it's just running down the _outside_ of your siding??


----------



## nealtw (Nov 19, 2016)

Build that new peaked roof over the deck and extend the skirt roof over to meet it.


----------



## gottodo1 (May 16, 2017)

Okay, so great Idea to extend the roof but instead being who I am, I tried to put up gutter as I thought most of the water was just running down the fascia and down. 

We had our first rain storm and the gutter significantly helped but there is still water on the siding. Because of how wonky this thing is I need to go back up there and flash/drip edge fix/caulk some areas but I'm hopeful that when I get that done I'll be in good shape.

The pic looks like there's a "shadow" but that's actually water. 

P.S. I hate the plastic gutter that you have to glue... Does anyone have any recommendations on how to glue it successfully? I'm considering just returning the rest and moving on. 

I'm also not sure it's not going in the house but if that happens I'll just use a torch to dry that section of the buffallo board dry in the garage after burning through the drywall .


----------



## nealtw (May 16, 2017)

You just have more water than the gutter can handle and the gutter is not big enough.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7QS_FVNm28[/ame]


----------



## gottodo1 (May 17, 2017)

... a rain diverter, that's as intuitive as a snubber diode. Thanks, I never thought about how much water would be coming down to that one joint from the whole house. Do you really think the gutter is too small? The rain chain didn't seem to be too full... I can divert first then change the gutter if I need to later. So I fixed the first big problem, now I have to fix the 2nd problem... will there be a 3rd problem? Who knows.


----------



## nealtw (May 17, 2017)

Their diverter may not work, you might be designing your own.
A couple other thought
1  install a corner gutter, al little lower so it fits on and some flashing so water makes it into the gutter.

2 add step flashing down the rake and add a raised fasia board. From the roof it would look like the flashing around a chimney.


----------

